# Help sex this Cobalt



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Thought I would start posting...

I am having some trouble figuring this one out. 
Sometimes I think it is a male... And sometimes I think it is a female.

I have tried to put it in a viv with another known female...No fighting, no calling, no courting behavior. 

It has the larger toe pads, but the size and the belly throws everything off...
Over a year old.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

This is obviously a guess but I would say female. The toe pads can be an indicator but it's not 100% correct. I have a female cobalt that has larger toe pads than both males in the viv.

Did you have a male in with the known female when you added this frog?

George


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

I put it in a viv with a proven pair. The female briefly sat behind it but no stroking or courting... Then she hoped away.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

How long was it in with the pair?


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Almost a week now...


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Very confusing...lol

Based on visual I would still guess female but after learning about the interaction with the proven pair it could still go either way. Turns out I'm not going to be much help with this one...Sorry.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

my vote's female, based on its build...my last cobalt was male and was much opposite of what you have there


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My vote would have been for boy, considering the large toepads and the low, forward stance that he is sitting in (females usually stand taller and slightly backward when compared to the males).

Good luck either way, Richard.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Richard I was going to male to. I cant really say anything based on the toe pads, because my female Cobalt has larger toe pads than my male, but based on how its sitting it looks like male. My female tends to sit taller as well.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

I am thinking Male too (at least for today)...
Does the fact that it is a LTC WC sway any opinions?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I think It's a male based on toe pads. He could just be a "late bloomer" and not quite ready to call yet. Mine just started calling last week and he just turned a year and a half. Maybe just wait it out for another month or two and see if you hear calling?


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone... I guess waiting is the answer.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Remember cobalts have an extremely quiet call. Unless it's absolutely quiet in the room and your trying to hear it, it may already be calling and you just not hearing it.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Remember cobalts have an extremely quiet call. Unless it's absolutely quiet in the room and your trying to hear it, it may already be calling and you just not hearing it.


Great point... It should sound like an Azureus right?
Pretty quiet room, even with the calls coming from other vivs and the air purifier.

Oh well... Nothing time and patience cant resolve.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes it does sound like an azureus call. All tincs have the same call.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say MALE as well. Out of all 20 some tincs I have, I have only heard a call 1 time, so don't trust hearing a call versus not hearing a call.
Also, are you sure this is a cobalt? I know cobalts come with all color patterns (high yellow....not much yellow)....do you happen to have a belly shot? This kind of looks like a Nikita to me.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

It's a male!  Saw him calling yesterday.


----------

